# Agreed value insurance



## bigr20 (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm going to get a new agreed value for my car as a fair few things have changed and also the price for r34 gtr's has gone up a fair bit. 

I've read a few threads and pages on Facebook saying I should send a spec list to a few company's but alot of them are busy and one of which never replied to my messages about buying a car from the in the first place so I doubt they would reply now. 

So I thought I would put a post up and ask on here if it's allowed. 

So the spec is as followed 
1999 R34 gtr 
Current millage at just over 58000miles 
Full history in japense with translation* 
Auction sheet was a grade 3.5a 
Proof of milage when nismo clocks installed with pictures and service history backs this up 

Blitz sus air intakes 
Splitfires coil packs 
Ngk spark plugs 
Uprated Downpipes* (can't find a brand stamp)
Fujitsubu super Titanium exhuast 
Custom decat pipe 
Tein fully adjustable coilovers 
Full nismo kit including front bumper (z tune I think )
Nismo 320kmh speedo 
Nismo side repeaters 
Nismo oil cap 
Nismo rad cap 
Nismo fuel pressure regulator 
Hks 280lph fuel pump 
Hks metal throttle body gaskets 
Hks metal intake manifold gaskets 
Hks metal* exhuast manifold gaskets 
Metal turbo gaskets 
Mishimoto alloy radiator 
Custom intake pipes with mafs delete 
Smothed Painted inlet plenum and turbo pipes 
Garret gt2860-5 turbos 
Hel braided turbo oil and water lines 
Fluidampr harmonic crank dampener 
Tomei billet fuel rail 
Denso 640cc injectors* (cleaned and refurbished)
Cambelt and full filter change and gearbox and diff oil changed. 
Os giken twin plate clutch with flywheel 
Fully underseald apon import in 2016 
Ferodo ds2500 pads all around 
Hel braided brake lines 
Works d9r wheels 18×9.5j et12 
4× Yokohama Ad08r tyres 
Muteki res steel wheel nuts 
Link g4+ ecu with can+lambda 
2 switchable maps 0.9 bar and 1.2 bar 
Making circa 500-550hp (needs rolling road printout)
Brand new £300 Pioneer headunit 
Billet catch can 
Engine bolt dress up kit 

Soon to be added 
Tomei cam gears 
Hks s1 s64 and 272 cams 
Carbing cooling panel 
Custom made diffuser 
Custom fan shroud 
Front bumper and rear bumper respray at the end of summer to get rid of stone chips 









































Let me know what your think 
I will be putting a build thread up soon 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I think that is one good looking car!


----------



## bigr20 (Jul 2, 2016)

Kadir said:


> I think that is one good looking car!


Thank you very much kadir 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

£50-55k insurance


----------



## bigr20 (Jul 2, 2016)

tonigmr2 said:


> £50-55k insurance


Thanks Tonigmr2 
I'll wait to get a few more quotes but I was thinking in the region of 50k. 
Thanks for the input much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

Looks awesome! From the prices of cars for sale, I'd be thinking 50k. Last time I was asked for a valuation on my previous cars (porsche 911s), the insurers insisted on a higher figure than I'd given. Not sure how that worked exactly! Anyway, good luck on getting the value you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Prits_88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Great loooking car


----------



## bigr20 (Jul 2, 2016)

Appreciate the comments guys 
I need to get a build thread done I've got so many pictures 

I think I'll go for 50k and see what happens God knows how much it will put my premium up buy but it's worth it. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You wouldn't get a half decent one for less than that nowadays with your spec.


----------



## bigr20 (Jul 2, 2016)

tonigmr2 said:


> You wouldn't get a half decent one for less than that nowadays with your spec.


I've been keeping a eye on prices and hja recently sold one with a very similar spec same non vspec but in blue for £54k I think it was. 
So £50k is close 
but mine isn't going anywhere soon I didn't buy her for a investment I bought it because I love it. 
But I did buy her for £32k a year ago and I've spent a fair bit on her but I wouldn't say I've spent 20k so a fair chunk is appreciation. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Things seem a bit mental with them over the last year but I don't expect they will go down from here. That was a good price even a year ago!


----------



## bigr20 (Jul 2, 2016)

So I called my insurance company and was told if I wanted a agreed value of 50k I need a tracker fitted. 
But i got the impression that they don't think the car is worth that.

Basicly I was told in a very polite way don't over estimate the value of your car and don't belive what other people are saying. 

So I'm getting a cobra tracker fitted and getting a "proper valuation" but I have no idea who from. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

So I'm getting a cobra tracker fitted and getting a "proper valuation" but I have no idea who from. 

Beautiful car - needs insuring for the right price.

Speak to AIB on here. I have a High Net Worth policy with Hiscox through them - great price and also good extra benefits


----------



## ashleyishiding (Apr 27, 2017)

bigr20 said:


> So I called my insurance company and was told if I wanted a agreed value of 50k I need a tracker fitted.
> But i got the impression that they don't think the car is worth that.
> 
> Basicly I was told in a very polite way don't over estimate the value of your car and don't belive what other people are saying.
> ...


hey mines coming over gonna be the same kind of value and am looking into this have had big power cars for a good while 200sxs JZX100's and alway been with flux, poured my savings into my dream car so would like the full value insured

who did you end up insuring with if you could help?

or if anyone has any recommendations I'm 27 full clean license 5years NCB

thanks


----------



## bigr20 (Jul 2, 2016)

ashleyishiding said:


> hey mines coming over gonna be the same kind of value and am looking into this have had big power cars for a good while 200sxs JZX100's and alway been with flux, poured my savings into my dream car so would like the full value insured
> 
> who did you end up insuring with if you could help?
> 
> ...


Flux and sky and good there are a few others out there. 
My insurance was mid term when k changed and soon to be for renewal so I'll see what other insurers say. 

Some like to have a tracker over a certain value mine was 50k. But it's always going to go up so might aswell get one now 

Plus I get peice of mind when I'm away. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleyishiding (Apr 27, 2017)

bigr20 said:


> Flux and sky and good there are a few others out there.
> My insurance was mid term when k changed and soon to be for renewal so I'll see what other insurers say.
> 
> Some like to have a tracker over a certain value mine was 50k. But it's always going to go up so might aswell get one now
> ...


Nice ive been with Flux for a good few years and as the car is currently on the way from Japan they struggled to get a decent quote and for the value, Im going to wait till its registered and here to hopes they can sort me a better deal as im sure they didnt know what it was to be honest and me asking for a quote on something worth £50k+ would of spun the price no doubt 

lemme know how you get on


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Try AIB for agreed value insurance, they blew the rest away for me and several others.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

matt j said:


> Try AIB for agreed value insurance, they blew the rest away for me and several others.


That's who I use.


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Good Morning,

If you haven't tried us already, please do give us a call on 02380268351 and we'd love to give you an agreed value quotation.

We do offer a healthy discount for all club members.

Kind Regards

AIB Insurance


----------



## bigr20 (Jul 2, 2016)

Sounds good I'll give you a call this week ***128077;

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleyishiding (Apr 27, 2017)

just curious did you manage to get this sorted? whom with if so? mine lands middle of july


----------

